# [H] IG/£$ [W] Canadian Starbucks mugs [UK]



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

hi folks, 
im looking for folks in the great nation of Canada, specifically those in the BC and AB areas. After our recent honeymoon there we happened in to a Starbucks on our last day or so and saw their "Where you are"/"you are here" mugs, we managed to get a couple but there are some from locations we went to we would love to get but they didnt have them in. 
I'm hoping someone might be able to help us out with sourcing and shipping them over to us, obviously I would cover all costs and a little extra for your troubles. if you can help please drop me a line either below or in the messages.
I have cash, ig bits and if someone can get me all the ones i need i might even be able sort out some FW bits/models

the mugs can be seen here for those who havent seen them:
http://fredorange.com/mugs/?tag=&special=13+You+Are+Here+Series&country=Canada



thanks

millest


----------

